# Military boots and knee problem



## Yvon Pelland (5 Jul 2021)

In the mid-80s I read a publication saying the footwear design we had at the time dated from the koran war for field duty and were totally inadequate for garrison duties and detrimental for your health, I remember one winter walking about one hundred feet from my car to the building and falling three times the sole would get so hard you had no grip on the frozen ground, there was no cushioning for your knees or lower back no matter the time of the year. Being young and foolish I never kept the article. 

I have degenerative arthritis on both knees since my mid fortie, I remember getting treatment at N.D.M.C.  and asking the young civilian therapist if it was common for a person my age, he looks around and in a low voice said "you have an old man diseased in civvie street peoples are around 65 years old before you see it in the military is it quite common". 
So does anybody know of a publication or study to confirm this fact? 
When I retired in 2007 a Major medical officer had the nerve to tell me I was getting better which is a blatant lie it will only get worse as I grow older, so much for looking for the troops. Despite all this, if I was nineteen again I would do it all over with no regret.
Thank you in advance for any support you can provide.


----------

